# Talus fracture



## fredericp64

Hey I was wondering what it felt like to have a fractured talus? 

My ankle hurts exactly in that region but not enough to call it a fracture IMO. 

Should it hurt like crazy? Or can it be just a slight pinch? I can feel it in that region if I really try (giving it a long stretch) My ankle seems to be healing really well so far (sprained it last Wednesday). 

I can walk even run fine, I just don't want to take chances I'll regret later on. 


..So what should a fractured talus feel like?

Thx!!


----------



## Extremo

I've fractured my foot and I couldn't put any weight on it. If it was a fracture you probably wouldnt be walking. The only way to really know is to go see a doc.


----------



## NYSnow

It is most likley not fractured but you should still see an orthopedic surgeon who specializes in the foot and ankle because if it is a fracture it should be treated quickly. It is more likely that sustained an injury to the cartilage on your talus when you sprained your ankle. It could also be some other condition. A specialist can evaluate and see exactly what is causing your pain. Do not see a podiatrist.


----------



## kevq

I'm a podiatry student, so this is my area of specialty. It's possible to have a hairline fracture of the talus or a minor stress fracture and still be able to walk around. You'll have to describe the pain better though, such as location, aggravating factors, etc etc.


----------



## fredericp64

Thx for all your input everyone!! I greatly appreciate it!!

Like I said, I really have to look for the pain. It does not hurt when I walk or anything. I only feel it when I lift up my leg, turn my right ankle inward, making the right side parallel to the ground. It's not a ''ligament type of feeling'' so that's why I ask. 

The pain is like a 2/10. (but only when I look for the pain, I don't normally feel it if I'm not stretching it)

The pain comes from right under the big ankle bone part that sticks out on the inwards side (which I am assuming is the Fibula).


----------



## NYSnow

Did you get an x-ray when you injured your ankle? If not you should visit a orthopedic specialist to rule out an ankle or talus fracture. There is really no way to tell sometimes. As kevq suggested you can have a minimally displaced fracture and experience very little pain. It can even be a minimally displaced ankle fracture or more likely you may have injured the cartilage (chondral lesion). There is a very small chance it is talus fracture you don't want to ignore it. Many talus fractures do not heal well without surgical treatment. I would go see a good orthopedic surgeon and get an x-ray and possibly an MRI if indicated. There is really no way to tell without seeing a good specialist. Good luck.


----------



## fredericp64

How long would I have until the ''Many talus fractures do not heal well without surgical treatment'' part?

I live in Canada, old ppl are FLOOOOOOOODDING the free healthcare system. I would not be able to get an MRI before 6 months. Tore my acl+mcl+meniscus and it took me just that, 6 months before I got an MRI.

Couldn't imagine how long they'd make me wait for a pussy ass ankle loll?!


----------



## NYSnow

fredericp64 said:


> How long would I have until the ''Many talus fractures do not heal well without surgical treatment'' part?
> 
> I live in Canada, old ppl are FLOOOOOOOODDING the free healthcare system. I would not be able to get an MRI before 6 months. Tore my acl+mcl+meniscus and it took me just that, 6 months before I got an MRI.
> 
> Couldn't imagine how long they'd make me wait for a pussy ass ankle loll?!


I know what you mean - I have a friend who works as a healthcare provider in Canada and I have heard about how long the waiting lists can be for some procedures and to see a specialist. 

Well if it is a talus fracture you do not want to wait - at all. Some talus fractures are worse than others, especially some talar neck fractures since there can be a higher risk of avascular necrosis (AVN) where part of the bone can die because the blood supply has been compromised. Early fracture surgery may possibly prevent or limit development of AVN, if indicated. It is probably unlikely you have a talus fracture but I would still get an x-ray to rule it out since your ankle joints are very important. At the least you should be able to get an x-ray/evaluation just to make sure everything is OK.
Injuries of the Talus - Wheeless' Textbook of Orthopaedics


----------



## kevq

NYSnow said:


> Do not see a podiatrist.


Quick question. Why did you tell him not to see a podiatrist? Podiatry can technically cover everything below the hips (depending on the state you practice in).


----------



## NYSnow

kevq said:


> Quick question. Why did you tell him not to see a podiatrist? Podiatry can technically cover everything below the hips (depending on the state you practice in).


Nothing personal. Podiatrists do have a very important role in treating conditions of the foot. But I do not think they there is any role for a podiatrist in treatment of fractures of the foot and ankle. I do orthopedic research and have seen several examples where patients have received sub-standard treatment for ankle and foot fractures from podiatrists including an unstable bimalleolar ankle fracture that was left unreduced.


----------



## Magnum626

For a podiatrist to miss a bimalleolar fx is pretty odd especially since it's their specialty. Unless it was missed in an xray or misread by a radiologist. I'm sure things like that can be missed by orthopedic surgeons as well. Just like anywhere else in healthcare find someone recommended or preferrably someone involved with sports rehab to reduce your chances of finding someone negligent.

Also as far as diagnosing a fx over the internet, it's not gonna happen. You'll really need an xray to know for sure. And even then if the xray looks suspicious you might even get a CT scan or MRI.


----------



## fredericp64

Yeah I've heard that x-rays don't tell much with this type of injury. MRI is the way to go.

But if it really is a fracture, even a hairline one, shouldn't it hurt more than that? (2/10 pain)

(I don't know if you can tell, but I really don't want to go see a doc loll. The whole process just sucks)


----------



## fredericp64

Ok this is probably a dumb idea but, let's say it isn't a talus fracture. 

Would it be dangerous to go skiing tomorrow instead of snowboarding? The hard shell boot makes for much better protection than a soft snowboard boot. My ankle would only hurt if I twisted it, skiing boots kinda minimize that from happening.

Thx.


----------



## NYSnow

It is most likely not a fracture. Usually fracture pain is sharp/intense and that does not sound like what you are describing. It sounds like you never got an x-ray of your ankle following your injury. If it was me I would not go skiing or snowboarding before I got an x-ray to rule out a fracture. A fracture is unlikely but not something you want to neglect since the consequences can be severe. I personally would go get an x-ray. Good luck.


----------



## NYSnow

Magnum626 said:


> For a podiatrist to miss a bimalleolar fx is pretty odd especially since it's their specialty. Unless it was missed in an xray or misread by a radiologist. I'm sure things like that can be missed by orthopedic surgeons as well. Just like anywhere else in healthcare find someone recommended or preferrably someone involved with sports rehab to reduce your chances of finding someone negligent.
> 
> Also as far as diagnosing a fx over the internet, it's not gonna happen. You'll really need an xray to know for sure. And even then if the xray looks suspicious you might even get a CT scan or MRI.


The podiatrist did not miss the bimalleolar fracture. He diagnosed on x-ray and then chose to treat it with cast immobilization without reducing it. It was not even indicated for nonoperative treatment since it was an unstable fracture pattern.

But I agree that there are varying levels of quality throughout the healthcare system including the field of orthopedic surgery. And as you said there is nobody who can diagnose a fracture over the internet and CT and MRI are sometimes necessary with some fracture including some nondisplaced/minimally displaced and some stress fractures.


----------



## fredericp64

Ok I see, fair enough.

No, I haven't went for x-rays yet since it didn't seem to hurt enough. Might as well though...... 

Thx guys!!

keep you all posted!!


----------



## sevenstarsfall

I broke mine years ago and thought it was just a sprain so I stayed off of it for a week then started skateboarding and biking again, after about three months when it was still hurting and swollen like a tennis ball (I could barely get my shoe on), I decided it was time to go in and yep it was completely broken not just a hairline. My pain was definately more than a 2 on a 10 scale but I was tired of going in just to be told it was only a sprained ankle.


----------



## Magnum626

NYSnow said:


> The podiatrist did not miss the bimalleolar fracture. He diagnosed on x-ray and then chose to treat it with cast immobilization without reducing it. It was not even indicated for nonoperative treatment since it was an unstable fracture pattern.
> 
> But I agree that there are varying levels of quality throughout the healthcare system including the field of orthopedic surgery. And as you said there is nobody who can diagnose a fracture over the internet and CT and MRI are sometimes necessary with some fracture including some nondisplaced/minimally displaced and some stress fractures.


Yikes...negligent.

To the OP if you were concerned enough to post about your injury I wouldn't ride on it. But if it was me and the pain was only 2/10 I would ride... :dunno: 

Since your from Canada, would you have to wait long to get scheduled for an xray?


----------



## Adam C

fredericp64 said:


> Ok this is probably a dumb idea but, let's say it isn't a talus fracture.
> 
> Would it be dangerous to go skiing tomorrow instead of snowboarding? The hard shell boot makes for much better protection than a soft snowboard boot. My ankle would only hurt if I twisted it, skiing boots kinda minimize that from happening.
> 
> Thx.


It's probably bets you stay off it until the pain goes away. Now remember I said it's probably best  not going to lie if I was in your position I would probably go snowboarding. I've went bmxing with a sprained ankle many times without thinking twice.


----------



## fredericp64

Yeah since I am in Canada the x-ray would take a real long time to get. Unless of course I decided to go private and pay for it, but nah lol. 

and yeah I HAVE went back snowboarding since, I told myself I would ''go easy'' today. But we all know how that ends. I bombed an icy run, lost traction and voilà! 

I could ride no problem, but the thing is that I push myself to do stupid things when I go.. 

There's no swelling, so that's what puts me off from going to a doc.

I'll still call tomorrow though, cause it's the right thing to do.. 

I have exams coming up so my time is best spent in the books anyways......:thumbsdown:


----------



## Adam C

fredericp64 said:


> Yeah since I am in Canada the x-ray would take a real long time to get. Unless of course I decided to go private and pay for it, but nah lol.
> 
> and yeah I HAVE went back snowboarding since, I told myself I would ''go easy'' today. But we all know how that ends. I bombed an icy run, lost traction and voilà!
> 
> I could ride no problem, but the thing is that I push myself to do stupid things when I go..
> 
> There's no swelling, so that's what puts me off from going to a doc.
> 
> I'll still call tomorrow though, cause it's the right thing to do..
> 
> I have exams coming up so my time is best spent in the books anyways......:thumbsdown:


Haha it always happens that way. Confidence takes over and then bam your in more pain. 

The only thing I could think of is maybe there is some more severe bruising around your talus which is causing the pain.


----------



## Guest

*I've fractured it before...*

...and it ached like hell for about 6 months. It was really annoying, but I got use to it. One day (about 6 months later) I woke up and it suddenly didn't hurt anymore. I was on crutches for about 3 days, but that was just for swelling in the beginning. I'm a girl, and it actually felt better to walk in big chunky heels instead of trainers or flats. (weird, but there was something about elevating it that made it not hurt so bad).


Oh and the comment above reminded me - in the beginning I had a bad bone bruise on top of it which felt like someone had taken a sledgehammer to my ankle, so when that faded a bit I noticed the difference in the pain of the fracture. I did have mine x-rayed, but that was after 3 days and I realized I wasn't getting any better.


----------



## Toecutter

NYSnow said:


> But I agree that there are varying levels of quality throughout the healthcare system including the field of orthopedic surgery.


How do you know if you're going to a good orthopedic surgeon or a shitty one?


----------



## NYSnow

Toecutter said:


> How do you know if you're going to a good orthopedic surgeon or a shitty one?


There are good top doctor guides based on peer review ratings by Castle Connolly. They publish annual 'Top Doctors in America' guides and a lot of libraries also have these guides. They have an online search tool here: Doctor Listings

I would not only look for a specialist based on that website though. You should always look for an orthopedic surgeon who is board-certified and fellowship trained in the specialty related to the particular injury. There are many orthopedic surgeons who do a wide variety of procedures but if they are not board-certified and fellowship trained I would look for some who is. There are also some centers of excellence for specific injuries. Harborview in Seattle is world famous for their expertise at treating foot or ankle problems and a lot of people do fellowships in foot and ankle there for that reason. There are also good orthopedic surgeons who specialize in foot and ankle around the country, many who have trained at Harborview. I would also look for someone who does a lot of research and publishes a lot on the topic related to the injury.


----------



## adgu

I had a surgery of lateral process of talus fracture 2 weeks ago. I did not touch my foot on the ground until now. but I feel I can walk but the doc doesn't allow me to step on this foot until next week. no problem.

I will have another surgery for removal of the screws. I wonder if I can catch this season in March. the doctor says I need to wait for the next year. but I really want to ride this season again. 

anyone has the same surgery? can you please share your recovery story? thanks.


----------



## money4me247

adgu said:


> I had a surgery of lateral process of talus fracture 2 weeks ago. I did not touch my foot on the ground until now. but I feel I can walk but the doc doesn't allow me to step on this foot until next week. no problem.
> 
> I will have another surgery for removal of the screws. I wonder if I can catch this season in March. the doctor says I need to wait for the next year. but I really want to ride this season again.
> 
> anyone has the same surgery? can you please share your recovery story? thanks.


Dude! Don't be a dumbass. Just listen to what your surgeon says!!!

Totally not worth it at all to try to sneak in some snowboarding and risk long-term complications with your foot... you'll be snowboarding a lot less if your ankle is permanently fucked up.


----------



## adgu

money4me247 said:


> Dude! Don't be a dumbass. Just listen to what your surgeon says!!!
> 
> Totally not worth it at all to try to sneak in some snowboarding and risk long-term complications with your foot... you'll be snowboarding a lot less if your ankle is permanently fucked up.


Yes, you are right. I don't think I will ride again in this season. Actually I need a person who has the same surgery and I really wonder about his/her recovery process.


----------

